
Trump 'offered Assange pardon for Russia denial' - colinprince
https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-51566470
======
faintrain
The current political climate around the Trump administration gets more and
more insane. The one thing it demonstrates is that the American populace is
not worthy of its pseudo-democracy but is lucky to have it. The question is
how long will it last before it crumbles like any other civilization in
history.

China says its offers stability by suppressing freedom while America dresses
up inequality and instability as freedom. One is neither worst or better than
the other unless you’re at the bottom of the totem pole in either country
meaning some combination of female, impoverished, of color and or queer.

If you disagree than congratulations you’ve either never traveled and/or have
completely subscribed to your nations propaganda and are too foolish to know
or care.

~~~
soupbowl
I am not American, I have traveled and I don't agree with you.

